# Get together in Westpalm?



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Who would like to have a get together somewhere in Westpalm? If someone has a suggestion on a place to meet I'm all for it. We could try Hooters on Palm Beach Lakes Blvd. or if someone has a better suggestion I'm all for it. I guess if we can't get something together up here I will have to go down to the Tower shops. arty:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll be at Tower tomorrow night, you're welcome to come! Could do something up there too....


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

rain forecast for the whole weekend. 
Dont feel like driving all the way down to Towers however
I am up for hooters though if anyone else wants to meet up.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I want to go down to towers one night but not this Friday due to the rain. If we can get enough people to meet at Hooters some night that would be a good start. HTRDLNCN you and I can't be the only Goats close to Westpalm? If nothing else you and I could meet up one night at Hooters for a start and obviously ftlfirefighter your welcome to come. :cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

No,there are more,,my friend Jared ("USDMGTO" lives right down the street from me,has an 04 yellow M6 but he is away for two weeks. There are a couple more I have met at Moroso but they dont go online much. You can find more by going to the other southeast GTO forum.
http://ls1gto.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28

just let me know..
email is
frank
@
hotrodlincoln.org


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Hooters arty:


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Where is the Tower Shop? :confused


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> Where is the Tower Shop? :confused


It's in Davie. Off 595 at University, go south on the left, there's a Chevron station at the second light. Turn in there you can' t miss us all on the left in the parking lot.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Its about an hours drive from west palm..

Ill be at Moroso tommorow night if any other goats want to run for fun..

If you get there early you can get 3-4 runs before it gest too busy then we can hit Hooters in west palm. If its rained out we can hit Hooters anyways.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll probably meet you out there since I only live 15 minutes from the track. Hopefully it won't rain !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:willy:


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Great,, I live about 15 minutes if I could fly over the swamp or if they would finish Seminole Pratt, in real life however it takes me about 40minutes to get there because I have to drive all the way back up to beeline before going north.
Even if its raining i usually wait a little while,,you know Florida,wait 5 minutes and the weather will change. 

There is another GTO from the LS1GTO forum said he was going too.
http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=639124#post639124


----------

